# Lourinhã e Bombarral à espera da limpeza dos rios



## Gerofil (27 Nov 2007 às 01:02)

*Lourinhã e Bombarral acusam Inag de não limpar os rios*

As câmaras da Lourinhã e Bombarral acusam o Instituto da Água (Inag) de não limpar os rios, após as inundações, ocorridas a 24 de Novembro 2006, que isolaram zonas destes concelhos, onde a água entrou em habitações causando prejuízos. 
Em carta enviada à autarquia da Lourinhã, a que a Lusa teve acesso, o Inag, que possui atribuição na adopção de medidas excepcionais em situações de cheias, alega haver «restrições orçamentais» e apenas «pode disponibilizar-se para prestar apoio técnico para a definição das soluções hidráulicas a adoptar». «A Lourinhã, que está inserida no plano centenário das cheias, deveria ter uma atenção muito maior do Inag», disse à Lusa o presidente da Câmara, José Manuel Custódio.
O município gastou 100 mil euros em intervenções pontuais em diversas zonas do concelho, de modo a evitar o que ocorreu há um ano, quando a forte precipitação e o consequente transbordo da água dos rios provocaram estragos a lojistas e moradores, deixando uma família desalojada. No entanto, o autarca alerta que «é uma intervenção longe da ideal».
No Bombarral, também a autarquia está também a minimizar o risco de cheias em zonas habitacionais, onde em 2006 a água entrou em habitações e na estação da CP, interrompendo a circulação de comboios na Linha do Oeste. «O rio está todo assoreado e cheio de vegetação», adverte o presidente da Câmara, Luís Camilo Duarte que, face à recusa do Inag, já gastou 60 mil euros na limpeza «dentro da vila do Bombarral, Columbeira e Baraçais».
«O que a Câmara fez foi garantir que, dentro do espaço urbano, não haja cheias, mas a intervenção só vem minorar o problema que não fica resolvido», alerta o autarca, para quem «o ideal é que houvesse uma intervenção ao longo de todo o rio». 
O Inag, através do Ministério do Ambiente, não prestou esclarecimentos, embora informe ainda na carta enviada à autarquia da Lourinhã que, de acordo com legislação em vigor, «as obras de conservação das linhas de água inseridas em zonas urbanas são da responsabilidade da respectiva autarquia e em zonas rurais dos proprietários confinantes». 

Diário Digital


----------

